# Yeast Question



## juliet325 (Jan 15, 2012)

I want to make a yeast dough with a second rise, all I have is bread machine yeast, is a second rise possible with this yeast?  Thanks Julie


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes. You can use your bread machine to mix the ingredients and knead the dough then proceed from there outside the machine.


----------



## GLC (Jan 15, 2012)

Bread machine dough is exactly the same as "instant" yeast in a different package. That's just a bit more concentrated and with some stimulator, like citric acid. Once under way, it will work about like any other baker's yeast. It can be used for multiple rises, such as the initial rise, two or three rises following kneading, and the final rise in the oven.


----------



## martin100181 (Jun 14, 2013)

As an adition, the convertion factor from Instant yeast to fresh yeast is 1:3

30g fresh yeast = 10g instant yeast


----------

